# 50mm week



## RichardsTPF (Nov 8, 2011)

We have been talked about 50mm prime lenses all the time. I have heard nothing but good things about them. I got myself a Nikon 50mm F1.4 two month ago. I don't see/find any thread here specific for pictures taken by 50mm lenses? Some member in the Nikon len thread mentioned about starting a thread "50mm week ".
I would like to start this thread, so that we can take and post some of our favorite nifty pictures. I believe this will help us noobs a lot.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 8, 2011)

you mean 50mm on a standard digital, or a full frame 'real' 50mm (and I think 35mm is the standard digital equivalent?)


----------



## MTVision (Nov 8, 2011)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> you mean 50mm on a standard digital, or a full frame 'real' 50mm (and I think 35mm is the standard digital equivalent?)



50mm lens - doesn't matter its on a cropped sensor or full frame.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Nov 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *fjrabon*
> you mean 50mm on a standard digital, or a full frame 'real' 50mm (and I think 35mm is the standard digital equivalent?)
> 50mm lens - doesn't matter its on a cropped sensor or full frame.



:thumbup: and any brand


----------



## marmots (Nov 8, 2011)

i got a canon 50mm 1.4 at one point, and honestly it wasn't as sharp as my 18-135 lens that came with the camera... i was really disappointed


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, this is an awful lot of discussion and no photos, so I'll start:

I took this walking past our local Occupy movement in Burlington one night.  Zeiss 50/2.0 Makro-Planar @ f/2.0, Canon 60D @ 1/25, ISO6400





Flickr


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 8, 2011)

This one is much better evidence of how sharp this lens really is, since it doesn't involve a stupidly slow shutter.

Zeiss 50/2.0 Makro-Planar @ f/3.5, 60D @ 1/160, ISO160





Flickr


----------



## JazmineHeart (Nov 8, 2011)

This thread: me likey. 

I'll be having in my hands the Canon 50 mm f/1.4 in 2 weeks. I can join in this thread and post some pics soon. I've heard great comments/reviews  about this prime lens.


----------



## JazmineHeart (Nov 8, 2011)

analog.universe said:
			
		

> This one is much better evidence of how sharp this lens really is, since it doesn't involve a stupidly slow shutter.
> 
> Zeiss 50/2.0 Makro-Planar @ f/3.5, 60D @ 1/160, ISO160
> 
> Flickr



Awesome detail and clarity on this dog pic.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 8, 2011)

Lets see, I have eight 50s not counting 55s & 58s, I guess I will participate.  Now what to shoot?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2011)

Canon 50mm f/1.8 EF-II, f/10 at 1/250 second, one Lastolite Umbrella Box camera right. ISO 100 on Canon 20D. Straight outta' the camera.

_MG_2451_As-Shot_1000x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 8, 2011)

Minolta 50mm f1.7



The Girl In The Black Dress by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## Heitz (Nov 8, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Canon 50mm f/1.8 EF-II, f/10 at 1/250 second, one Lastolite Umbrella Box camera right. ISO 100 on Canon 20D. Straight outta' the camera.
> 
> _MG_2451_As-Shot_1000x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com



That's so sharp I cut my hand on the can!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 8, 2011)

Not sharp Joe & the dress looks blue not black.


----------



## Heitz (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll contribute:


----------



## kundalini (Nov 8, 2011)

IMO, this should be moved to the Photo Themes section.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Nov 8, 2011)

Derrel, WOW, that's super sharp.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:


> Derrel, WOW, that's super sharp.



Yeah, the Canon 50 1.8 Mk-II at f/10 is pretty close to its optimal f/stop on the 20D's 8.2 MP sensor. The electronic flash also provides a really brief "shake-proof" exposure time as well.
_MG_2451_As-Shot_1000x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com

Here is another shot, straight conversion right from the RAW file, of a Nikon D2x file using a 50mm 1.8 AF (pre-D, probably a 1990 model) lens, at f/8, 1/250, also at ISO 100.

http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/63635465


----------



## Dao (Nov 9, 2011)

EF 50mm f/1.8 at f/5.6


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 9, 2011)

Dao said:


> EF 50mm f/1.8 at f/5.6



Even though this breaks so many technical rules of composition, I _love_&#8203; this picture.


----------



## Scuba (Nov 9, 2011)

I need to go take some pics with the 50mm 1.8 I just got.

P.S. I like Dao's pic a lot!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 9, 2011)

Minolta 50/1.7 Shot @ f4


1. Naturally back-lit.  








2. Using a reflector to brighten the near side.









Jupiter-8, 50/2 on a 25mm tube with ring flash @ f11









Canon 50/3.5 macro on 15mm tube & ring flash @ f16


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 9, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Not sharp Joe & the dress looks blue not black.



It was black and in my picture it is blue. Details, Details......

There, now its black!



_DSC7749 girl in black by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 9, 2011)

_DSC7474 Curtis potrait flash by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
50mm f1.7 Minolta: Manual f1.7 1/6 iso1600 pop up flash


----------



## tlamour (Dec 26, 2011)

http://flic.kr/p/b2pJni


----------



## Felix0890 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great . . . this gets started right after I sell my 50mm due to not using it. :C  

Edit: Nvm it's a necro.


----------



## fokker (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ms.Nash (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow. Talk about capturing light. I like it.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2011)

I love these threads. Almost everything I shoot on a daily basis is 50mm 

I'll go back to some of my older stuff 

50mm Oly G Zuiko 1.8


----------



## AfroKen (Dec 27, 2011)

Fun idea!!!!  I'll contribute! 
















These are all handheld, Nikon D90 with Nikkor 50mm f/1.4, taken indoors with natural lighting.  I can't remember the ISO or shutter speed.  These are photos of a pure redwood guitar that my friend Paul made for me and my three-legged cat, who was inspecting the guitar.  You can read about the guitar - and what my cat thought of it - here   Eleven Shadows Travels: Redwood Guitar From Paulskirocks


----------



## AfroKen (Dec 27, 2011)

I can post more, if that's okay:






















This last photo is a close-up of a band called Dengue Fever...the keyboardist playing a flute.  All these photos were taken out in Joshua Tree in April 2011:  Eleven Shadows Travels: Joshua Tree April 2011 - Light Painting and Skull Rock - The Desert


----------



## cpeay (Dec 27, 2011)

Took this yesterday with my Sigma 50mm 1.4.


----------



## Starskream666 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## enzodm (Dec 27, 2011)

Some from my one-a-week project, finally closing  :

Rikenon 55/1.4:







Zeiss Jena Pancolar 50/2:




Helios 58/2:





Industar 50/3.5 (on extension tube):


----------



## ConradM (Dec 27, 2011)

I should be getting my 50 any day now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2011)

Found this bug in our stairwell this morning.

Minolta 50/3.5 macro.


1.








2.








3.


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 27, 2011)

Canon it be about 50mm after being on a cropped camera? i.e. my 35mm Minolta lens on a 1.6x body equates to about a 50mm on a full frame. Or do I have to go out and buy a 50mm f/1.8 to play in this thread?


----------



## Norma (Dec 27, 2011)

My Yorkie Jodie
EF 50mm f/1.4, f/4.5 at 1/40, spot metering, Av mode.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2011)

MichaelH said:


> Canon it be about 50mm after being on a cropped camera? i.e. my 35mm Minolta lens on a 1.6x body equates to about a 50mm on a full frame. Or do I have to go out and buy a 50mm f/1.8 to play in this thread?



A 50mm is a 50mm no matter what crop factor the camera is.  A 50 will yield an image much as the eye sees it, a 35 will make the subject look further away.  

Buy a Soviet 50mm & an adapter for EOS on eBay & you got it made.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got my Canon 50mm 1.8 for Christmas. Here are a few shots I took while playing with DoF.


----------



## Starskream666 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MichaelH (Dec 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> MichaelH said:
> 
> 
> > Canon it be about 50mm after being on a cropped camera? i.e. my 35mm Minolta lens on a 1.6x body equates to about a 50mm on a full frame. Or do I have to go out and buy a 50mm f/1.8 to play in this thread?
> ...


 
But 35 X 1.6 is 56mm, which is about the same as a 50mm lens on a full frame like a 5d Mark II... Oh well...


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2011)

MichaelH said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelH said:
> ...



It is only the field of view that is affected by a crop body, it is like taking a pic from a full frame camera & cutting off a bit from the outside, the higher the crop factor the more you would have to cut off the picture.  The image remaining is not changed from a full frame but simply cropped.


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Dec 27, 2011)

I also got the 50mm f1.8 for Christmas. Haven't really had a chance to use it for a shallow depth of field yet but I've post a few photos in a thread in the wildlife section from what I have taken with it so far.

Here's one of them


----------



## mrpink (Dec 27, 2011)

DSC_3436 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr


Still my favorite photo of the year....







p!nK


----------



## Bolthead (Dec 27, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> Minolta 50mm f1.7
> 
> 
> 
> The Girl In The Black Dress by DiskoJoe, on Flickr




It Looks Like a Modern Day Mona Lisa, great shot.


----------



## Bolthead (Dec 27, 2011)

this is by far the best of the crop.  imho.


----------



## KreGg (Dec 27, 2011)

hahaha this thread made me put on my nikkor 50mm 1.8 back on my lens and play with it again!!
this one with the baby is great!


----------



## Flyer (Dec 27, 2011)

The baby pic takes the cake on this thread so far.  

I'm saving my pennies now for the Sigma 50mm 1.4.  Almost there ... 

Can't wait.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2011)

Flyer said:


> The baby pic takes the cake on this thread so far.



But the WB is off.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 27, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Flyer said:
> 
> 
> > The baby pic takes the cake on this thread so far.
> ...



White balance is not a reason to 'write off' a photo Ron, white balance can easily be corrected in photoshop. Why not mention this? And perhaps the photographer has deliberately kept the 'WB off' as you put it for artistic effect.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2011)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer said:
> ...



I did not write the pic off, I rather like it but was surprised Pink did not correct the WB.


----------



## JMBriggs (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooo... I got a Canon 50mm 1.4 for Christmas... These are 2 of the first 15-20 shots I took on Christmas with it.

1. iso800 f2.8 1/60th straight out of camera...







2. iso1600 f1.4 1/16. A little bit OOF and the pof was his forehead instead of his eyes. This was taken in our bedroom with the lights off but the door open and the bluish/purple light is coming from a toy that lights up and makes noises. It's not very good, but it was my favorite from the day.






EDIT: They looked a whole lot sharper BEFORE I put them on Photobucket then here... Lol.


----------



## Starskream666 (Dec 27, 2011)

1 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr



DSC_5034 by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr



Seagul by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------



## mrpink (Dec 28, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...



I actually cooled the WB off in post for effect.  In print, it is not so blue.






p!nK


----------



## 412 Burgh (Dec 28, 2011)

here is my 50mm submission 




Shadows by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## ConradM (Dec 28, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, love it so far. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnb304 (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried to post a photo here and for some reason I keep getting error messages.  Any ideas?  Thanks


----------



## nmasters (Dec 28, 2011)

All I have is a Mamiya 55mm. Can I still be a part of this?


----------



## enzodm (Dec 29, 2011)

johnb304 said:


> I tried to post a photo here and for some reason I keep getting error messages.  Any ideas?  Thanks



read the sticky on top on the forum


----------



## enzodm (Dec 29, 2011)

nmasters said:


> All I have is a Mamiya 55mm. Can I still be a part of this?



If it is the 1.4 version, is an excellent lens! And worth to present some result made with it  . Also among mine (in previous posts) there are a couple made with a Rikenon 55/1.4, likely the same optical scheme.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my favorite 50mm picture..


----------



## tlamour (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tristansphtography/6584184279/,

Nikon 50mm 1.8 

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Fender5388 (Dec 31, 2011)

nikon 50mm 1.8


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is one I took recently.





[/URL] DSC_0432 by RichardsFlik, on Flickr[/IMG]



> I tried to post a photo here and for some reason I keep getting error messages.  Any ideas?  Thanks


John, Did you take out the check mark at "Retrieve remote file and reference locall"?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Dec 31, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon_Josh said:
> ...



Thought this may be the case..


----------



## jkzo (Jan 1, 2012)

i have this one taken with 50mm 1.8




DSC_0326 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's one where I used the 50mm backwards...



taggedlr8268 by jenangeljen, on Flickr

Here's one of my favorite little girl in the world:



Havin' Fun by jenangeljen, on Flickr

And my favorite little boy in the world... (Wow, this was a year ago, I really need to make sure I continueto work on sharp focus)



Happy V-day! by jenangeljen, on Flickr


----------

